# Specialized plane that has a lot of uses



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

I was wondering if these puppies would be worth the price. Thanks for answering.

Always,
J.C.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review Shannon. I have been considering one of these. This looks like it is well worth the money.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the post, Shannon. I've had these on the "short list" for a while. Didn't know anyone that had used them. Glad they are "keepers". Veritas makes very good planes.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

those are nice. i've seen those a lot but wasn't sure how well it was going to work. thanks for the review.


----------



## douglas2cats (Mar 31, 2008)

Yup. Handy little buggers to have and they work really well. The holes for attaching blocks is real useful too. I needed some 30 degree bevels a while back and made a angled hardwoor block for it. It worked great for cleaning up saw marks without worrying that I was messing up the angle in the process.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I owned a bronze one of these planes several years ago.

Honestly, I didn't find it very useful. If you have a pair
so you can cut both ways that would overcome some
of the weakness of the plane in trimming edge-banding.

The blade angle is low. In theory this is good for end
grain work… but honestly I find that regular bench planes
do quite well on end-grain if they are properly tuned
up. I seldom use a block plane at all.

I liked the idea of the integral fence for squaring work…
but I found once I got some practice with bench planes
cutting square edges was too hard.


----------

